# Diesel Owners - Ontario, Quebec, Upstate NY



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I am not in your area but I can vouch for the oil. I have used it in the Mercedes ML 320 CDI I use to have. It was cheaper than Mobil also.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in pm me...thanks


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Tomko,

I live in Michigan. Would it still be viable to ship it here since I live "Next Door" to Ontario?

Ken


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> Tomko,
> 
> I live in Michigan. Would it still be viable to ship it here since I live "Next Door" to Ontario?
> 
> Ken


Sorry brother - that's getting a little too far for shipping. 

Maybe if you and the little woman go five across and two up some time for a visit we can work something out.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Regarding oils used in the United States:
It is worth noting that while the Dexos2 certification is recommended by GM in oils, GM cannot legally require you to use it unless they offer the service for free for the duration of their warranty liability. This was made clear in the USA through the Magnuson-Ross act. 

As such, any oil that meets or exceeds the Dexos2 specification and falls within the viscosity requirements set forth by GM will be usable in these engines. Oil manufacturers cannot legally claim to meet or exceed those specifications without subjecting themselves to lawsuits, and I can assure you GM has the money and legal grunt to sue. 

I cannot speak for the Canadian members as I don't know if they have a similar consumer protection law in place, but it is important to know the laws in the US regarding what you can and cannot use on your vehicle. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm in also.. Sent you a pm , don't know if you got..


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sperry said:


> I'm in also.. Sent you a pm , don't know if you got..


PM sent again. Something's wonky with the PM - so I sent you and Luc my email address.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

got it , thanks


----------

